# New Fee for CNS ramp in NSB



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

That puffs a weenis.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you see a sign there? Nothing was posted on thier website.I called the Apollo center and they had not heard of a fee, She said the ranger would be in Wed and I could check with her.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Did you see a sign there? Nothing was posted on thier website.I called the Apollo center and they had not heard of a fee, She said the ranger would be in Wed and I could check with her.


No sign, was told the ranger with the white beard, he said they tried to hold off as long as they could, but are starting Nov 1, he let me know this past Sunday


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Will there be a fee for launching a boat at the ramp on the Apollo beach side starting 11/01/14.

Here is the answer to my Email;

No


Laura E Henning 
Chief of interpretation 
Canaveral National Seashore


*So I guess will see what happens this Saturday. I already purchased a pass for CNS which is good to launch/park in MINWR also.*


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

thankfully you were right, copy of the email below, hopefully he didn't tell too many people

_I spoke with the Fee Collector that I believe gave you the information.  There was a misunderstanding and the rule is as follows:  There is no fee to use the boat ramp just past the fee booth while pulling a boat on a trailer.  There is a smaller boat ramp that is inside the seashore at parking area #5 the $5 entrance fee does apply for that.  These are the two boat ramps in the Apollo district (New Smyrna Beach) of Canaveral National Seashore.  If you have the $35 Canaveral/Merritt Island Annual Pass this works for entrance to the seashore and the refuge.  If you have any more questions please call me at (321) 267-1110 ext. 25 and I will do my best to explain.  Thank you for your interest in Canaveral National Seashore._


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

If this increases revenue to help enforcement out there, I'm all for it. So tired of all the dipshits running the PnT. I'm not holding my breath though....


----------

